# Hé La Gentoo en Anglais ca fé pa chier ???

## PrEdAt0r

Bonjour tt le monde je suis nouveaux et ca serai pour savoir si ca nété pa trop dur de tourner ss un systeme en anglais ????  :Laughing: 

é est ce ke la Gentoo é vraiment bien ???????  :Embarassed:  (simple question)

merci de me répondre  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

DSL le msg le lé posté 2 fois !!!!! LOL   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

kel noob  :Razz: 

----------

## rk187

Ton attitude petit d'homme n'est pas digne de l'ultra puissante communauté Gentoo !!!   :Mad: 

pour ton probleme mets ça dans /etc/profile et ~/.bachrc

export LANG="fr_FR@euro"

----------

## SuperTomate

- Et ça tu connais ? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml

- Tu peux supprimer tes posts quand il n'y a pas eu de réponse après ton message. Il suffit de cliquer que la croix en haut à droite du post.

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> é est ce ke la Gentoo é vraiment bien ??????? 

 

Et si tu pouvais éviter le langage SMS, ça éviterait de brancher le décodeur pour lire tes messages...   :Wink:  Merci !Last edited by SuperTomate on Fri Nov 14, 2003 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PrEdAt0r

OK merci pour le tuyo !!!!!!

----------

## PrEdAt0r

hé non mé vs avez rien compris a ce ke je vous demandé !!!!!   :Laughing: 

ce ke je voulé savoir ct si yavé pas moyen de mettre la gentoo en française et sinon si ca fésé pas trop chier en Anglais !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> hé non mé vs avez rien compris a ce ke je vous demandé !!!!!  
> 
> ce ke je voulé savoir ct si yavé pas moyen de mettre la gentoo en française et sinon si ca fésé pas trop chier en Anglais !!!!! 

 

Quelques pistes :

http://www.lerobert.com.fr/

http://www.larousse.fr/

http://www.langue-fr.net/biblio/Bon-Usage.htm

...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ouai stile prend moi pour un con !!!!!!!

C bon c juste une kestion !!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Quelques pistes 

 

Bah, laisse tomber : il est clair que le clampin essaie de se payer la tête de quelques gentooïstes !  :Sad: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok merci  :Laughing: 

----------

## rk187

le pire c'est qu'il est pas discret

on sait qu'il est de bordeaux

son mail msn est romain3365@hotmail.com

son site est romain.perier.free.fr (vu sur la tentative de jpeg en signature)

donc en gros je vais sur les pages jaunes et je vous sort son adresse et son telephone !!!

terrible  :Shocked: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ouai mé deja c pa trop mon site !!! c mon ftp !!!! t vraiment un noob toi

.free.fr tu ve ke ca soi un site ca !!!!!!!

et ho fé jsuis sur liste rouge !!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Wallalai

Tu pourrais faire un effort pour lire le forum avant de poser des questions déjà maintes fois traitées. De plus on n'est pas en train de communiquer en SMS alors essaye d'écrire dans un français intelligible,

Merci d'avance.

----------

## rom

Boh ça doit être un gamin, ne soyons pas trop durs...

Et puis -hum- on est pas tous des flèches en orthographe sur ce forum... 

Sa question, toutefois, n'est pas complètement supide : peut-on avoir la gentoo complètement en français? Avec les messages du noyau au démarrage, les commentaires dans les fichiers de configs, ect...? Je me demande car j'ai exporté LANG une fois que tout était installé. Et je n'ai bien sur pas eu le courage recommencer l'install pour voir si ça pouvait marcher avec LANG="fr_FR" avant le premier emerge sync.

Est-ce QQun sait?

----------

## Leander256

Qu'est-ce qu'on va en faire de tous ces jeunes atrophiés du cerveau à force de se gaver de rediffusion de la tar academy (j'ai fait une faute de frappe mais après coup ça me fait rire alors je laisse) à des heures auxquelles ils devraient déjà dormir. Je suggère de les noyer, mais bon chacun sa méthode.

 *rom wrote:*   

> Sa question, toutefois, n'est pas complètement supide : peut-on avoir la gentoo complètement en français? Avec les messages du noyau au démarrage, les commentaires dans les fichiers de configs, ect...? Je me demande car j'ai exporté LANG une fois que tout était installé. Et je n'ai bien sur pas eu le courage recommencer l'install pour voir si ça pouvait marcher avec LANG="fr_FR" avant le premier emerge sync.
> 
> 

 

Pour ce qui est du kernel j'ai vu sur linuxfr.org qu'ils sont en train de traduire l'aide dans une vingtaine de langues (si j'ai bien compris), par contre pour ce qui est des messages envoyés par le kernel ça ne me paraît pas d'actualité. Et d'un point de vue strictement pratique, ça me paraît plus simple puisque la plupart de l'aide qu'on trouve sur internet est en anglais. Sans parler des centaines de barbarismes et anglicismes qu'il faudrait utiliser pour traduire tout le jargon technique, plus personne ne comprendrait rien à rien (enfin c'est un avis personnel).

Après presque tout le système se débrouille avec les locales, si une application continue de s'afficher en anglais chez toi tu peux toujours te proposer aux développeurs comme traducteur. Il faut aussi savoir que l'internationalisation d'un programme peut devenir très vite chiante pour le programmeur, surtout quand tu te dois de gérer par exemple le sens de lecture (gauche à droite ou droite à gauche), c'est géré en interne par gtk (et qt?) par exemple, mais tout le monde ne programme pas avec.

Pour les fichiers de config là ça doit être un peu différent, puisqu'ils sont livrés tels quels avec le package (i.e. ils ne sont ni interprétés, ni compilés, juste copiés). Si il existe une méthode pour obtenir un fichier de config dans la langue paramétrée sur le système je ne la connais pas (attention je suis loin d'avoir la science infuse).

En espérant n'avoir pas trop dit de bêtises (et ne pas avoir fait peur avec mon premier paragraphe).

PS: Allez tiens, spécialement pour notre petit n00b, un super lien que tu ne doit pas connaître: http://membres.lycos.fr/azerty0/. Et en plus avec ça tu pourras frimer lundi à la récré de 10h en allant acheter des croissants à côté du bureau de la vie scolaire.

----------

## yuk159

Il est vrai que si tu souhaite obtenir des reponses ici il faudra que tu suivent un peu les "regles" du forum PrEdAtOr : t'exprimer de facon a ce que l'on comprenne tes questions, parce que souvent les gens qui sont sur le forum on d'autres choses a faire que de decripter des messages incomprehensibles.

Ce n'est pas la mer a boire et je pense que si tu est reellement interresse par gentoo tu peux le faire  :Wink: 

Pour ta question : gentoo est certainement la meilleur distro que j'ai teste mais c'est un avis tout personnel  :Wink: 

[EDIT] De plus le FUCK n'est pas vraiment necessaire, si tu n'aime pas les produit microsoft : ne les utilises pas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ni[o

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> ouai mé deja c pa trop mon site !!! c mon ftp !!!! t vraiment un noob toi
> 
> .free.fr tu ve ke ca soi un site ca !!!!!!!

 

Attention les amis, on a affaire à un warrior/warlords de la meilleure espèce que l'on eut pu espérer...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> hé non mé vs avez rien compris a ce ke je vous demandé !!!!!

 

Si on répond à coté, c'est que tu as surement mal posé ta question  :Exclamation: 

 *rom wrote:*   

> Boh ça doit être un gamin, ne soyons pas trop durs...
> 
> Et puis -hum- on est pas tous des flèches en orthographe sur ce forum... 

 

La jeunesse n'excuse pas tout...  et même s'il n'est pas une star de l'orthographe, là je pense qu'il écrit _volontairement_ en SMS-Fonétik parce que ca fait hyper tendance quand il discute avec ses potes sur MSN Messenger...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma soeur de 15 ans a le même genre d'attitude, c'est un style de génération hélas que je combats... car mine de rien, faut aussi savoir respecter les autres et on n'a pas envie de brancher le décodeur tout le temps...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DuF

Il me fait marrer le Predator, même pas fichu d'aligner 2 mots sans faire une faute, il a découvert le mot linux il y a 2 jours, le mot gentoo hier alors il ne se sent plus, faut le comprendre à cet âge là il est difficile de se contrôler et puis découvrir un monde où les gamins/idiots sont relativement absent ça doit lui faire bizarre.

T'inquiètes Predator, il y a plein de copains à toi ICI !

----------

## yuk159

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ICI !

 

MORT DE RIRE !!!!!  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rom

Ah le site TrOuDuChIdEoUt, que de souvenirs...

C'est dommage le gars ne s'en occupe plus maintenant il fait www.chez.com/jacky/.

----------

## Arno

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> I FUCK MICRO$OFT

 

I really don't see where's the problem with english here.

However, what really pisses me off is the SMS language. C'mon, if you wanna speak French, learn to write it first.

----------

## charlax

Tout à fait Arno   :Sad:  !

----------

## zarasoustra17

Y'a pas moyen de mettre la Gentoo en SMS, comme ça on pourra gagner de la place sur le disque avec tous ces mots du dictionnaire archi-long qu'il faut aller à l'ecole pour écrire pareil et qu'en plus on gagnerait du temps pour les traductions  :Laughing: 

Sans rire faudrait lui expliquer que finalement l'anglais c'est pas si mal et que s'il existait un système 100% francais, il serait encore plus dans la mouise:

$eface fichié machin

commande eface inconnue

$efface fichié machin

erreur efface: option fichié inconnue

$sortire

commande sortire inconnue

$redemare

commande redemare inconnue........

----------

## rom

Exellent Zarasoustra!

 Je constate que malgré une certaine mauvaise humeur, si il y avait plus de petits warlords sur ce forum on s'amuserait plus souvent.

>>>Vas-y PrEdAtOr ramène-nous tes potes les _.:°\$ |\/| $~H4K3UrZ/°:._ ! On va foutre une bonne raclée à cette vermine de ~bIllllG4tE$~ !!!

>>>F**|_|**C**|<              \/\/indaube !!!

----------

## gim

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Sans rire faudrait lui expliquer que finalement l'anglais c'est pas si mal et que s'il existait un système 100% francais, il serait encore plus dans la mouise:
> 
> $eface fichié machin
> 
> commande eface inconnue
> ...

 

Au moins, ce serait un moyen d'apprendre à les écrire !

Je pense que n'importe qui les connaîtrait très vite  :Laughing: 

En même temps c'est vrai qu'en français ça ferait des lignes de commande un peu longues...

Au fait, fichié, ça s'écrit "fichier"  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

(A moins que tu n'aies supposé que les traduteurs vont eux aussi faire des fautes ...)

----------

## yuk159

 *gim wrote:*   

> Au fait, fichié, ça s'écrit "fichier"  
> 
> (A moins que tu n'aies supposé que les traduteurs vont eux aussi faire des fautes ...)

 

Je crois que c'est fait expres* gim  :Wink: 

*Me souvient pas de l'orthographe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gim

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> erreur efface: option fichié inconnue

 

T'as raison, j'avais pas fais gaffe mais le mot est en effet une citation extraite de la commande.  :Embarassed: 

Enfin bon, c'est qu'un détail ... mais je trouve que les traducteurs font souvent du bon boulot, même si je lis pas souvent les traductions françaises. C'est pour ça que j'avais fait cette petite remarque, mais en fait elle n'était pas justifiée.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

merci pour ce défilé, je me suis vraiment trop bidonné   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Koon

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> le pire c'est qu'il est pas discret
> 
> on sait qu'il est de bordeaux
> 
> son mail msn est romain3365@hotmail.com
> ...

 

Pour avoir son mail pas MSN et vérifier qu'il sait écrire deux mots de suite sans faute, voir ici.

Il maintient son site Free depuis une machine Windows en tous cas... (présence de Thumbs.db). Il serait fan de Kristin Kreuk (me demandez pas) ca ne m'étonnerait pas. "http://romain.perier.free.fr/ cé mon ftp"  :Smile: 

-K

----------

## Leander256

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Il serait fan de Kristin Kreuk (me demandez pas) ca ne m'étonnerait pas.

 

Ben quoi? Elle serait dans mon lit, c'est pas dans la baignoire que j'irais dormir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Koon

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *Koon wrote:*   Il serait fan de Kristin Kreuk (me demandez pas) ca ne m'étonnerait pas. 
> 
> Ben quoi? Elle serait dans mon lit, c'est pas dans la baignoire que j'irais dormir 

 

Genre je fais semblant d'en avoir jamais entendu parler  :Rolling Eyes: . 

Note : tu peux apprécier la marchandise et pas t'en servir comme .sig phpBB  :Wink: 

Note : tu peux tenter le coup de la baignoire, mais elle vient pas te rejoindre t'as tout perdu  :Wink: 

-K

----------

## yuk159

C'est clair qu'elle est jolie, mais je sais plus ou j'ai deja vu ce visage   :Confused: 

----------

## rom

C'est ds la série Smallville, elle bricole grave avec le jeune superman et ils sont tous les deux très mignons.

L'autre fois j'ai vu la même fille ds un clip de arennebi sur MTV et elle faisait cagole à un point que je n'aurais pas soupsonné . C'est à mon avis le futur sex-symbol des années 0.Last edited by rom on Mon Nov 17, 2003 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YannTechGeek

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Hééé je suis un jeune moi aussi mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut nous mettre tous dans le même panier !!!!!!!!!!!!! NON Mais certe il y a pas mal de con dans la vie mais faut pas mélanger tout le monde hein  :Wink: 

Yann  :Exclamation: 

----------

## bestel

snif...

C'est de pire en pire  :Laughing: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Grrrr   :Rolling Eyes: 

:p

----------

## yoyo

 *YannTechGeek wrote:*   

> Hééé je suis un jeune moi aussi mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut nous mettre tous dans le même panier !!!!!!!!!!!!! NON Mais certe il y a pas mal de con dans la vie mais faut pas mélanger tout le monde hein

 

Je te rassure, il n'y a pas que chez les jeunes qu'il y a des cons; ils sont seulement un peu moins fin (... quoique ...).   :Twisted Evil: 

Et pour reprendre une célèbre phrase d'un chanteur non moins célèbre : Quand on naît con, on est con ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok d'accord maintenant j'aicrirai sans faire de fautes (enfin j'espere)

et pour les regles je suis desolé !!  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

je fairai gaf maintenant !!!!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## sebbb

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> ...j'écrirai sans...

 

Merci pour cet effort, j'espère que ce sera payant... :)

----------

## Arno

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> ok d'accord maintenant j'aicrirai sans faire de fautes (enfin j'espere)
> 
> et pour les regles je suis desolé !!  
> 
> je fairai gaf maintenant !!!!!!! 

 

aL0R POUr l3 fr4Nc41$, c'e$T t0UJOuR$ p4$ C@ !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

OK merci gim c'est plus fort que moi je peux pas les saccé MICRO$OFT

alors voila !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ABA WINDOBE !!!!!!!!

----------

## navidson

tas pas envie daller voir M6 Kid ????

visiblement ta pas capté que c pas un forum anti-microsoft comme tu dois les adorer mais un forum où on parle de choses sérieuses que tu comprendras quand tu seras en age et avec un cerveau legerement plus developpé.

alors svp desinscris toi parce que tu bouffe de la bande passante pour rien

Merci

----------

## yoyo

Peux-tu corriger ta signature STP ...

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> Essayer Linux Gentoo vous changera la vie!
> 
> Linux est pour moi l'un des meilleurs OS !
> 
> alors au lieu de tourner sous Windows tournez donc sous LINUX !!!!!!!!
> ...

 

Attention, ne confond pas microsoft et windows !!!

Windows est un très bon produit qui satisfait aux besoins d'une grande majorité des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs.

Bien sûr, il a des défauts mais s'il existait un OS parfait, il n'y aurait qu'un seul OS ...

D'ailleurs, tu dis : "Linux est pour moi l'un des meilleurs OS !". Peux-tu m'en citer d'autres que tu as utilisés (hormis windows évidemment) ??

Maintenant, Microsoft est une société à but lucratif qui applique une politique contestable (et contestée) sur bien des points (tarif des logiciels, vente forcée, etc.) mais qui fait de bon produits (et softs).

Pour appuyer les propos de "navidson", nous ne sommes pas ici pour cracher sur les autres mais pour promouvoir Linux et la Gentoo en aidant ceux qui ont quelques difficultés (preuve s'il en fallait que Linux n'est pas encore parfait, mais tous les espoirs sont permis   :Wink:  ).

A bon entendeur ...

----------

## Leander256

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> OK merci gim c'est plus fort que moi je peux pas les saccé MICRO$OFT
> 
> alors voila !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ABA WINDOBE !!!!!!!!

 

sacquer (ou saquer)

voilà

à bas

Et puisque tu n'as pas pris le temps de lire mon premier lien, regarde ici, on parle de toi: http://membres.lycos.fr/azerty0/linux.html.

----------

## sebbb

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Et puisque tu n'as pas pris le temps de lire mon premier lien, regarde ici, on parle de toi: http://membres.lycos.fr/azerty0/linux.html.

 

No comments..

----------

## XtremXpert

Du frenssais, tu veu du frenssais py tes meme pa capabe d'ecrir deu mot sen fotes.

Des posts comme ça, en as t'on vraiement besoin.

----------

## yuk159

Je n'aime pas ce thread .... Je n'en avait pas lu  de ce type depuis que je suis sur le forum ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Et je dois l'auvouer ca me fait meme CHI... de faire remonter cette chose, mais je voulais le dire ..

La prochaine fois je crois que je ne repondrai pas a ce genre de chose

----------

## SeJo

bon, quelle post...

j'ai lu plus de français mauvais ici que moi même sait écrire... Et moi je suis un Belge...

lol

----------

## gim

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> OK merci gim c'est plus fort que moi je peux pas les saccé MICRO$OFT

 

 :Question: 

Je peux connaître la raison de ce remerciement ?

J'ai beau chercher, là, je vois vraiment pas  :Shocked: ...

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Je n'aime pas ce thread .... Je n'en avait pas lu de ce type depuis que je suis sur le forum ...
> 
> Et je dois l'auvouer ca me fait meme CHI... de faire remonter cette chose, mais je voulais le dire ..
> 
> La prochaine fois je crois que je ne repondrai pas a ce genre de chose

 

pareil ...

----------

## ghoti

 *gim wrote:*   

> pareil ...

 

Bon, et bien dans ce cas pourquoi le faire remonter ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## plate

On n'est jamais aussi bien battu que par soi même.

[img:e9636129d6]http://www.lesshadoks.com/images/shamal.gif[/img:e9636129d6]

Thread terminé.

----------

